# What a sound!



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I love these cars, awesome sound.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Repost and still an awful noise.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Glad he's not my neighbour.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Repost and still an awful noise.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice cars but sounding like that makes me think he's got "look at me" syndrome.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Nice cars but sounding like that makes me think he's got "look at me" syndrome.


Just what I was thinking. The S63 had a beautiful sound, like an orchestra playing in total unison, this sounds like a badly tuned punk band by comparison.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

TBH my friends little Fiesta sounded like that the time the exhaust fell of.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice cars but none of the owners can drive and I wonder how many of the cars are left and how many are written off


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Haha I love that sound. Like the devil coming to get you. Although I would get bored of it, I love that small clip.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> Nice cars but none of the owners can drive and I wonder how many of the cars are left and how many are written off


A silly statement unless you have facts to prove me wrong


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Whats the point in speeding off in traffic filled streets or overtaking when you cant. Proof is in the video's but I did say nice cars and nice sounding exhausts


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> Whats the point in speeding off in traffic filled streets or overtaking when you cant. Proof is in the video's but I did say nice cars and nice sounding exhausts


One video is not in any way representative of owners of cars like this, my line of work brought me into contact with quite a few AMG owners, responsible people, some advanced drivers, I've never heard of one being written off . Had it been on the streets of Kuwait then maybe you had a point, as it is you are stereotyping those that can afford expensive powerful cars, maybe a hint of envy?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

when it was stationary and he was revving the engine it sounded like some cheap chinese fire crackers 

I like a nice sounding car but...that wasn't one IMHO


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What an evil sound


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Absolutly awful sounding car. Did he pay someone to make it sound that bad.
.


----------



## BobsRX8GT (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a fan. Too crackly, to loud, not deep enough, annoying, defectable, rubbish.

Great job of turning a beautiful car into a POS. Resale anyone???


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO that sounds awful , What started off as a remarkable piece of engineering has just had "chav" written all over it , Although I would imagine it's probably the son of a wealthy kebab shop owner which would make it a "Stavros"


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

S63 said:


> One video is not in any way representative of owners of cars like this, my line of work brought me into contact with quite a few AMG owners, responsible people, some advanced drivers, I've never heard of one being written off . Had it been on the streets of Kuwait then maybe you had a point, as it is you are stereotyping those that can afford expensive powerful cars, maybe a hint of envy?


Sounds more like it's hit a nerve. Lol


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> One video is not in any way representative of owners of cars like this, my line of work brought me into contact with quite a few AMG owners, responsible people, some advanced drivers, I've never heard of one being written off . Had it been on the streets of Kuwait then maybe you had a point, as it is you are stereotyping those that can afford expensive powerful cars, maybe a hint of envy?


lol I really really wouldnt waste my money on a merc if i could afford that kind of cash on a car. lol:lol::lol::wave::thumb:

EDIT: The car sounds like a bag of spanners. how can people think that sounds good. Standard yes, de cat is a big big no no on this car imo


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

S63 said:


> One video is not in any way representative of owners of cars like this, my line of work brought me into contact with quite a few AMG owners, responsible people, some advanced drivers, I've never heard of one being written off . Had it been on the streets of Kuwait then maybe you had a point, as it is you are stereotyping those that can afford expensive powerful cars, maybe a hint of envy?


Your on the button mate, I am green with envy :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm i said it before utter sh*te most cars that were designed to have CATS probably do tbh.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

S63 said:


> Just what I was thinking. The S63 had a beautiful sound, like an orchestra playing in total unison, this sounds like a badly tuned punk band by comparison.


^ this, the S63 is one of the best sounding cars I've heard in years. WTF is this racket? sounds like its spitting pistons out the engine :spam:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lol I really really wouldnt waste my money on a merc if i could afford that kind of cash on a car. lol:lol::lol::wave::thumb:


The sort of people that own 120k AMGs, aren't known for "wasting" their money, just a nice addition to the fleet already owned:wave:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> The sort of people that own 120k AMGs, aren't known for "wasting" their money, just a nice addition to the fleet already owned:wave:


how does the saying go...just because people can afford nice cars, nice houses etc doesn't mean they have taste lol kidding . Each to there own though ive just never really liked the mercs. Just not my kind of motor.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> One video is not in any way representative of owners of cars like this, my line of work brought me into contact with quite a few AMG owners, responsible people, some advanced drivers, I've never heard of one being written off . Had it been on the streets of Kuwait then maybe you had a point, as it is you are stereotyping those that can afford expensive powerful cars, maybe a hint of envy?


youtube :wave:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> how does the saying go...just because people can afford nice cars, nice houses etc doesn't mean they have taste lol kidding . Each to there own though ive just never really liked the mercs. Just not my kind of motor.


Fair do's, you've been given 120k to spend on a car, possibly chauffeur driven, roomy, comfortable for four at a squeeze five, all the toys and something that is understated but will turn the occasional head (especially when the driver hits the loud pedal)..., what would be choice of weapon?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> youtube :wave:


You've lost me, what's on YouTube?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I would be embarrassed to blip the throttle on that thing


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Horrible.Far too loud and not really a nice loud!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S63 said:


> The sort of people that own 120k AMGs, aren't known for "wasting" their money, just a nice addition to the fleet already owned:wave:


PMSL daft comment, it really is.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> PMSL daft comment, it really is.


Why is it a daft comment?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I love the sound of that engine...with the cats on. Really does sound like a WW2 fighter. In that vid. it sounds ****e being blipped. Under load, when being driven, sounds good. I bet it sounds amazing whilst it smashes past you on a dual carrageway. That car is "just" an engine..but boy what an engine!
Edd


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> You've lost me, what's on YouTube?


Lots and lots of vids of muppets who own cars that are £100k plus that have been crunched. Iam not saying you know or have met anyone of these people iam just saying that they are out there


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> Fair do's, you've been given 120k to spend on a car, possibly chauffeur driven, roomy, comfortable for four at a squeeze five, all the toys and something that is understated but will turn the occasional head (especially when the driver hits the loud pedal)..., what would be choice of weapon?


hmmm iam not sure what id have to be honest, i just see mercs as a bit vulgar i always have, apart from the odd 60s n 70s mercs i think thats when they had class. If i was to have that sort of money i reck id have a more rare car. And def wont be chauffeur driven as i dont trust anyone behind the wheel apart from myself. i make a terrible passenger lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

S63 said:


> Fair do's, you've been given 120k to spend on a car, possibly chauffeur driven, roomy, comfortable for four at a squeeze five, all the toys and something that is understated but will turn the occasional head (especially when the driver hits the loud pedal)..., what would be choice of weapon?


Maserati Quattroporte sport GTS with a few options and £10K change. Not a big fan of mercs unless they have McLaren on the boot lid.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Fair do's, you've been given 120k to spend on a car, possibly chauffeur driven, roomy, comfortable for four at a squeeze five, all the toys and something that is understated but will turn the occasional head (especially when the driver hits the loud pedal)..., what would be choice of weapon?


Maserati Quattroporte :thumb:

Damn, how didn't I see the above


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm i said it before utter sh*te most cars that were designed to have CATS probably do tbh.


Cats are merely for meeting emission regs, lots of cars sound better with hfcs, some with full decats, but decats do make it a lot raspier.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> And def wont be chauffeur driven as i dont trust anyone behind the wheel apart from myself. i make a terrible passenger lol.


You could trust me!
As a sqillionare you'd be substituting tea for Dom Perignon whilst you impress the ladies on route to the private jet to pick up the yacht in Monaco.:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

S63 said:


> As a sqillionare you'd be substituting tea for Dom Perignon whilst you impress the ladies on route to the private jet to pick up the yacht in Monaco.:thumb:


Have you been following me??
Again.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

Probably one of the the Al-Thani ******s or similar friends who do this around London in their lovely exotic fast cars like SLR's & Ferrari's etc

doing 120mph down a london street.. very clever

sounds good though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LmucMjUU68o#!


----------

